# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  نمودار متن و dfd سطح صفر

## saniak_robot

با سلام
من یه نمونه کوچک در مورد نمودار متن و dfd سطح صفر می خوام .
اگه دوستان بتونند این نمودارها رو اینجا بذارن ممنون می شم . چون هیچی از اینا یادم نیست .



با تشکر

----------


## Sub Zero

اینم نمونه البته فقط DFD 
دیاگرام متن هم دارم اما یک کمی اشکال دارن اگه خواستی برات میزارم .

----------


## Sub Zero

اینم دیاگرام متن .تا یه حدودی اشکال دارن اما می تونی یه چیزایی از توش در بیاری

----------


## marjane_abi88

سلام
پروژه ی تجزیه و تحلیل من مربوط به شرکت خدمات کامپیوتریه.
کسی تجزیه و تحلیل و مستنداتی نداره که بتونم ازشون کمک بگیرم؟
ممنونم  :قلب:

----------


## بهزادد

سلام . من يه مقاله يا مطلب مفيد درباره نحوه رسم نمودار DFD مي خواستم.براي ارائه به استاد.كلا همه چيز درباره DFD. اگه داشتين ممنون مي شم.

----------


## nazaninhm

سلام
من dfd سطح صفره اداره پست رو میخوام
تازه اولمه نمیدونم چیکار کنم
میشه کمک کنید
کسی هست لطفا.....

----------


## hosein_dig

آقا دستتون درد نکنه اگه بشه 3 نمره ما رو کمک کردید دمتون گرم

----------

